# What Batteries & From Where??



## Jibbz786

So .. just marked my 3rd Month off Stinkies... just had to get that out there.

And its been a journey... Cant explain the info and help n lol's i get from all you guys!

Went from the Evod > currently on the mvpV2+mPT3..to building coils..(has anyone been pricked with 32G Kanthal.. sheesh that thing goes in deep)..can never get a dual coil setup to work properly ..to my OCD when it comes to the number of wraps and ohms and voltage and flavour n Th....i guess you somewhat been through it..anyways to the point.

I've now been bitten by the Mech Mod Bug..got a Nemesis Brass Clone coming in with the IGO-w3. and when it does land its not gonna be doin anythin, coz well i dont have any batts to put into the Nemi.. why?
I just simply dont know what to get and from where...

There's Efest n Aw n Sony VTC's....end of the day safety first..i love my mouthand with the current issue of fAW's they're off the list. so its between the Efest & Sony VTC. which one do you use on the nemi? 

I want to try sub-ohm..maybe till 0.5/0.6 i need something that can handle that Rip speaks about the VTC's all the time are they better then the Efests?

I'll leave it in the hands of the V.V(Vapour.Veterans) you guys know best for us Noobs.
thanks

p.s also gonna need a charger so any help on that too wud be appreciated

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hein510

Cant go wrong with Efest especially the purple range.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786

These guys @Hein510 ?
http://www.vapeking.co.za/efest-purple-series-18650-35a-2500mah-flat-top-battery.html


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Welcome to the mechanical world brother! Both the Sony VTC and the Purple Efests are top notch batteries that won't let you down. The Efest win this round though. For a charger I'd recommend the Nitecore i2 because apart from being well reviewed and recommended, it stops charging when your battery is full, meaning you may charge them unattended through the night. Ps. I'm linking you to Vape King because I'm super familiar with the website, you may find these babies alternatively too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786

Thanks @Reinvanhardt . From what i read from all you guys are the Efests are bomb..and the stop charging feature is extremely important too coz overcharging is just as bad as full draining a batt?

VapeKing doesnt have stock would of been so much easier to get it all from one place


----------



## RezaD

Jibbz786 said:


> So .. just marked my 3rd Month off Stinkies... just had to get that out there.
> 
> And its been a journey... Cant explain the info and help n lol's i get from all you guys!
> 
> Went from the Evod > currently on the mvpV2+mPT3..to building coils..(has anyone been pricked with 32G Kanthal.. sheesh that thing goes in deep)..can never get a dual coil setup to work properly ..to my OCD when it comes to the number of wraps and ohms and voltage and flavour n Th....i guess you somewhat been through it..anyways to the point.
> 
> I've now been bitten by the Mech Mod Bug..got a Nemesis Brass Clone coming in with the IGO-w3. and when it does land its not gonna be doin anythin, coz well i dont have any batts to put into the Nemi.. why?
> I just simply dont know what to get and from where...
> 
> There's Efest n Aw n Sony VTC's....end of the day safety first..i love my mouthand with the current issue of fAW's they're off the list. so its between the Efest & Sony VTC. which one do you use on the nemi?
> 
> I want to try sub-ohm..maybe till 0.5/0.6 i need something that can handle that Rip speaks about the VTC's all the time are they better then the Efests?
> 
> I'll leave it in the hands of the V.V(Vapour.Veterans) you guys know best for us Noobs.
> thanks
> 
> p.s also gonna need a charger so any help on that too wud be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 4359
> View attachment 4360



Hi @Jibbz786 .....

The Sony VTC's are highly rated but so are the new Purple Efests...... Both can be found locally - http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/ for the Sony VTC and Vapeculture stocks the purple Efests which I bought. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-generation-purple-efest-batteries.1579/

Both are good .......here is a chart to help you.



As for a charger the Nitecore I2 or I4 are very popular and stocked by Vapeking, Eciggies.co.za as well as Takealot.com

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Jibbz786 said:


> Thanks @Reinvanhardt .
> 
> VapeKing doesnt have stock would of been so much easier to get it all from one place



We will have stock by the 29th of the efests if you are willing to wait until then  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt

RezaD said:


> Hi @Jibbz786 .....
> 
> The Sony VTC's are highly rated but so are the new Purple Efests...... Both can be found locally - http://www.vapeking.co.za/batteries/ for the Sony VTC and Vapeculture stocks the purple Efests which I bought. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-generation-purple-efest-batteries.1579/
> 
> Both are good .......here is a chart to help you.
> View attachment 4361
> 
> 
> As for a charger the Nitecore I2 or I4 are very popular and stocked by Vapeking, Eciggies.co.za as well as Takealot.com
> 
> Enjoy



Nice chart, it does not account for the new purple Efest range though.

@Jibbz786 

I bought my purple Efest from @VapeCulture. Maybe he still has stock? As far as I'm aware he hasn't got the 35A 2500 mAh version though, only the 30A 2100 mAh second best version.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jibbz786

Guys you'll are amazing. The chart doesn't have the latest efest or the Sony vtc5, I wonder how the vtc5. Is.

I can wait patience is a.virtue @Stroodlepuff would you also be getting the vtc5. I'm actually thinking getting one of each. 

@Reinvanhardt I'm leaning more towards the 35a 2500mah just from a safety perspective

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD

Jibbz786 said:


> Guys you'll are amazing. The chart doesn't have the latest efest or the Sony vtc5, I wonder how the vtc5. Is.
> 
> I can wait patience is a.virtue @Stroodlepuff would you also be getting the vtc5. I'm actually thinking getting one of each.
> 
> @Reinvanhardt I'm leaning more towards the 35a 2500mah just from a safety perspective



For what you are intending the 30A are already overkill (rated for 0.4 Ohms which is cloud-chasers territory and serious SILVERS....... the only difference would be slightly longer vape time.. I suggest you start with the 30A......you can always add 35A versions later......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Jibbz786 said:


> Guys you'll are amazing. The chart doesn't have the latest efest or the Sony vtc5, I wonder how the vtc5. Is.
> 
> I can wait patience is a.virtue @Stroodlepuff would you also be getting the vtc5. I'm actually thinking getting one of each.
> 
> @Reinvanhardt I'm leaning more towards the 35a 2500mah just from a safety perspective



I would also wait for the 35A 2500 mAh version but only because of the mAh rating. 30A is incredibly safe. For instance: A 0.2 ohms coil on an overcharged 4.25v battery will only reach 21.25A. Granted the greater the safety margin the better, it's still a fantastic battery.

Oh and a hearty congrats on the 3 months

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786

@RezaD thanks you're right it is over kill, but that's longer vapour time is what I'm looking for too, 

@Reinvanhardt better safe then sorry  also coz I'm a lazy bugger and the extra 400mAh wud mean I sit for longer. Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

You can also contact @Cape vaping supplies, iirc he should either have stock, or be getting stock very soon of the purple efest range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ET

nice one dude. always glad to see more durban vapers on here. busy trying to do a quad coil for the igo w3 myself, for use on my nemesis  stuck a piece of kanthal into my finger last night, fun times ;P 
currently using a china city R35 el cheapo charger, works fine but a decent charger will be in my future once i get decent batteries also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

congrats on your 3 months @Jibbz786 and welcome to world of mech 

theres not much more i can add re which battery to buy as the guys have already covered it all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeCulture

I do still have stock of the new gen Efests
the 18650 35A discharge are only coming next month though, but I have the others in stock, welcome to drop me a PM to order


----------



## Jibbz786

@denizenx Haha theres so few of us Here...that kanthal just goes in so easily!! atleast i know u not too far if i need extra fingers for coiling

@Riaz Thanks!!

@VapeCulture Thank you!


----------



## devdev

VapeCulture said:


> I do still have stock of the new gen Efests
> the 18650 35A discharge are only coming next month though, but I have the others in stock, welcome to drop me a PM to order




Ooooh next month you say? That's only 7 days away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VapeCulture

hahaha @devdev yes next month starts in 7 days. but next month also has 31 days in it 

Wish I could give a more accurate ETA, was simply told next month by my suplier

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

All good @VapeCulture just pulling your leg. I will either wait it out, or fold and buy the 30A cells


----------



## VapeCulture

@devdev I will be sure to keep a few aside for either way 

I must say I love the 30A, but im also dying to get me some 35A

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

@VapeCulture, I just wanted to say thank you for the quick responses the immediate delivery. Your service is really top notch man, kudos! Was an absolute pleasure dealing with you as a supplier/retailer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Remember, if you have had good or bad service from a supplier you can do a retailer review in the review section of the forum. It helps others


----------



## BhavZ

Silver said:


> Remember, if you have had good or bad service from a supplier you can do a retailer review in the review section of the forum. It helps others


Thanks @Silver, will do so shortly


----------

